# Egg bound?



## tbroui (Sep 18, 2013)

Help! My hen has an egg stuck inside. She's very lethargic, won't eat or drink anything. I've given her water and yogurt and she's hanging in there. It's been over 24 hours. I have her soaking in a warm bath right now. What else can I do ? Is there a way to get it out?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Some have had success in rubbing the vent with some lubricating oil and _gently_ massaging the abdomen and the area above her tail...but don't press in so hard you break the egg.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I had this happen a few years ago. Did Bee explained above. I also gave her save-a-chick which is pumped with electrolytes and really helped her perk up. Still have my Chloe so all ended well.


----------



## tbroui (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I soaked her a couple times in warm water and gave her tums. Eventually she passed the egg. Still not 100% but she's standing and drinking on her own


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

What breed and was the egg really large?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just remembered, I also gave Chloe this vitamin liquid called nutri-drench. That along with the electrolyte drink really perked her up when she went through being egg bound and had a rough time like yours.


----------



## tbroui (Sep 18, 2013)

She's a RIR. Normal sized egg


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Same breed as Chloe. How is your girl doing?


----------



## tbroui (Sep 18, 2013)

She's doing great. Still have her isolated. Just want to make sure she's 100% before I put her back with the rest. She's eating, drinking, and clucking away


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad she's doing so well.  Not sure if this is a related health issue or not but I want to share with you as a heads up. My same hen that had the egg binding, also ended up with a prolapsed cloaca/vent little over a year later. If that happens, some swear by prep H (didn't work for me though but has worked well for others), I used Blue Kote and let nature heal itself. Nothing like the sounds of a happy healthy chicken, especially from one that has been sick.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

My friend had a RIR who was constantly getting egg bound, too. Maybe it has something to do with the breed? Or could this really be a coincidence?


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Courage said:


> My friend had a RIR who was constantly getting egg bound, too. Maybe it has something to do with the breed? Or could this really be a coincidence?


Most RIRs people have are from hatcheries, they can also be known as Production Reds and Cherry Eggers. These chickens are a bit different then purebred Rhode Island Reds, pure bred RIRs are a deep mahogany color and don't lay as well as their Production Red counterparts. Many production birds like Red Sex Links and Production Reds don't live very long because they are bred for jumbo eggs, so being egg bound can be common in production hens. Hope this helps.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My 2 girls are true RIR's. I have to say, I've had more health issues with them than any of my other breeds. Had 3 but lost Sweetpea out of the blue a week before she turned 1 years old. We don't know why she died. She was running around like normal and a matter of hours later she was dead on the floor in the coop. Nothing had gotten her either. Chloe had the egg bound problem then about a year later the prolapsed vent. Abbie, well she's just bossy sassy. She's been growing herself a set of healthy spurs at the age of 3! She also plays with my german/lab dog. Likes to play pranks on her. Very funny and entertaining to watch that!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmm, I was planning on getting some Bantam RIR's in the spring... Would the bantams have the same problems? Or would this just be a problem for the Standards?


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Courage said:


> Hmm, I was planning on getting some Bantam RIR's in the spring... Would the bantams have the same problems? Or would this just be a problem for the Standards?


I don't know about bantam RIRs, I haven't heard if anyone with an egg bound one yet.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I'll look into it and see if I can find anyone else with the problem.


----------

